# CDX - CardieX Limited



## System (24 February 2012)

AtCor Medical Holdings Limited (ACG) is an Australian developer and marketer of non-invasive technologies, SphygmoCor, and complementary services for the measurement and management of central blood pressure and arterial stiffness. The Company's manufacturing and R&D facilities are located in Australia, and it has a European representative office. Its products are sold through a network of national distributors worldwide.

http://www.atcormedical.com


----------



## VSntchr (18 July 2013)

Announcement that the company has secured another patent for its flagship product, this one covering the European market.
4th Quarter CF statement should be out in 10 days or so. The 3Q CF statement was pretty dismal but this one will be interesting to see if it was simply a matter of timing of receipts vs something more concerning...


----------



## VSntchr (22 July 2013)

Cash Flow out earlier than I expected and its looking good. 
Receipts from customers now at $2.5m - a complete turnaround from the lackluster $1.7m last quarter...


Company is now forecasting maiden NPAT of $2.7-$2.9m...

I've got a long way to go in the tipping comp as a few others are smashing it this month, but who knows where this will run in the last 9 days of the month


----------



## skc (22 July 2013)

VSntchr said:


> Cash Flow out earlier than I expected and its looking good.
> Receipts from customers now at $2.5m - a complete turnaround from the lackluster $1.7m last quarter...
> 
> 
> ...




NPAT included R&D tax concession and grants. Are these sustainable? If not the H2 NPAT was only ~$0.7-0.8m as H1 was already at $2.1m.

Still not bad for a small cap company with plenty of growth potential, but the headline looks better than it really is imo.


----------



## System (18 June 2018)

On June 18th, 2018, Atcor Medical Holdings Limited (ACG) changed its name and ASX code to Cardiex Limited (CDX).


----------



## greggles (23 July 2018)

Cardiex Limited starting to creep up recently.

CDX is taking a 7.5% stake in Blumio Inc, a developer of a wearable blood pressure sensor, for $600,000. CardieX and Blumio are currently in first stage trials in partnership with Macquarie University to determine key diagnostic outputs from the Blumio sensor.

This is from the announcement dated 19 June:


> Announcing the first investment, CardieX's CEO Craig Cooper commented: "Cuffless, wearable blood pressure monitoring is a multi-billion dollar [$USD] opportunity. The combination of CardieX's IP and trademarks together with Blumio's sensor has the potential to significantly disrupt the diagnosis and  treatment of hypertension and related cardiovascular disorders".


----------



## barney (24 July 2018)

Another good call Greg ….  CDX continues to rise today up another 17% to 0.041 cents as I type and it looks like Supply has left the building for the moment


----------



## peter2 (31 August 2018)

@greggles is on to it.
It appeared in my BO scan today (31/08/18) and I like both the weekly and daily charts.
Wearable blood pressure sensor, now that sounds like a promising idea. Hypertension is a ninja assasin. We don't notice it until it strikes.
I think this company and it's business is worth more research over the week-end.


----------



## greggles (15 January 2019)

CardieX looks like it's about to test those previous highs of 4.7c from September last year.

Today CDX announced the execution of a co-marketing agreement between CardieX subsidiary and leading US telehealth services provider, inHealth Medical Services Inc, and Anthem, Inc, the largest health insurance company in the United States. The agreement provides for the co-promotion of inHealth's services and plans to Anthem's healthcare and health insurance networks in the United States and internationally.

The CDX share price has surged 25.71% today to 4.4c on the back of this morning's announcement. Volume is huge with around 27 million shares changing hands. This is starting to look like a potential breakout to me.


----------



## barney (16 January 2019)

There was some selling into yesterday's close at 4 cents but today showed some stabilization on reasonable volume to open and close above yesterday's close …..  Its got a good feel about it.


----------



## greggles (24 January 2019)

CardieX up another 13.3% today to 5.1c. Volume remains good and there appears to be accumulation going on as buyers continue to absorb supply. 

Watching with interest.


----------



## barney (24 January 2019)

greggles said:


> CardieX up another 13.3% today to 5.1c. Volume remains good and there appears to be accumulation going on as buyers continue to absorb supply.



You called this one back in July 2018 Greg  Well done!

Potentially onward and upward if it can break and hold above 5.3 …..  Tomorrow should tell us more however.


----------



## HelloU (10 August 2019)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/outstanding-breakout-alerts.835/page-49#post-1021561

soz miner but i gotta say bump.

(nothing outstanding or totally obvious yet .... but this is the game ...... for big kahunas ...... if you squint it has maybe bottomed?)


----------

